

Requests for PHP - anujkk
http://requests.ryanmccue.info/

======
robmil
An old classic that does something similar is Snoopy:
<http://snoopy.sourceforge.net/>

Not sure if/why Requests is any better, but it certainly seems to have better
documentation which is reason enough to use it I suppose!

